# Spring time means trees - now lets see them, please



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Here in the Northeast or at least New Jersey, the little garden eating pest of the Great Garden State did not see his shadow. That means we got 2 more weeks before winter is over.  Today was warm and delightful and all the lovely trees will soon be coming to life. 
So whats up with this thread you ask?
Glad you asked 
Just show your trees so we can all think spring. It does not make a difference if they are home made or store bought. Just post what scale it is so others know. I'm sure someone besides myself needs some ideas on trees  lol.

N Scale


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice trees! Kits, or home made?


----------



## Xnats (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks Stillakid, they are homemade with different methods that are posted on youtube. I'm still in the experimental stage right now. I have a feeling I'll be stuck in this stage a bit, lol.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

My homemade trees.
Just starting out.







Got a few leaves on it.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

All my trees are snow covered pine trees so I don't think those would belong in a spring time tree thread.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

A couple of simple homemade trees ... lichen hot-glued onto real sticks/branches ... easy, but reasonably convincing, I think.

TJ


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Tres...did somebody say TREES!*

Just can't beat making your own trees from scratch and that sense of accomplishment you get. My wife looks at me with a wry smile knowing that she doesn't have to look very far to find me....in the Train Room doing something creative! Its great to have a hobby like ours!! I'm still making Birch trees and haven't started doing maples yet...but those giant Oak trees are popping up all over the place. These are some old photos, Enjoy and nice job by everyone!:thumbsup:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ,
I love the wedding party in your layout! 
Are they still together?
Bob
P.S. Love the trees too


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's a great set of U-Tube videos on making your own trees. I found these over at OGR, he gets a great looking tree out of the process.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7136


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

raleets said:


> TJ,
> I love the wedding party in your layout!
> Are they still together?


Dohh! Didn't last. After a few weeks of marital bliss, the bride got bored. She ended up buying more than a "ticket to ride" from the ticket man over at the train station. Feeling jolted, the hubby started wooing the bride's sister, Susie Lou, and word on the street is that a little Susie Loo Too may soon be on the way!

(In all seriosness, I really like that wedding set ... it dates from the 1960's, as far as I know ... was part of a large/old HO bundle I picked up a couple of years ago.)

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

TJ,
Your story was CLASSIC.....:lol_hitting:......tell her to name the little bugger "Bob" 'cause you can spell it frontward or backward just as fast :laugh: :laugh:
Havin' fun yet?
Bob


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

concretepumper said:


> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=7136


Hmm, if you were trying to tell me those were already posted, I didn't see them. However, your posts were most illuminating, see below. 

Looks like most of your images from your threads have disappeared.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

Yes John. That would be Photobucket not me. Says site maint.. 

Wheres your trees???


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Just curious, why not upload the photos here? That way they never disappear.


----------



## concretepumper (Jan 2, 2011)

This is the first time I have had this problem with photobucket. I will give the site a try later on today.


----------

